# Gas gauge



## Hondamoped (Feb 10, 2021)

Interesting design(flaw?). Can you tell how much gas is left? Other than the mileage. 2021 x5.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

I know how many gallons my X5 fuel tank holds, and I can divide by 8, 4, 3, and 2. I know to expect about 100 miles per 1/4 tank.


----------



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

This technique is one I've used for as long as the cars I've owned had fuel / gas "reserve" warning lights ... When relatively new to the vehicle, starting with a full tank, drive the vehicle until the low-fuel/reserve warning light comes on. [It helps to stick close to home as the tank nears that low-level - so you're not stranded far from familiar turf!] 
As soon as possible, and to permit a more accurate tell-tale measurement, fill the tank - making note of the number of gallons/liters it took to fill up. Subtract the gallons-to-fill from the tank capacity as noted in your vehicle specification / manual. 

The difference = the number of gallons in the reserve portion as triggered by the low-fuel warning. 
Note: This is ONLY AN APPROXIMATION. Generally it's not a good ideal to run the tank that low. And, while miles-to-empty based in iDrive for example is ONLY AN APPROXIMATION it'll give you a good idea of the driving cushion you'll have before you dial road-assistance ;-)


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Back in the 1970's, one of the great things about German cars were their round, clearly market gauges. I remember looking at an AMC Spirit (a hatchback AMC Hornet). The speedometer was round, but small. The were hashmarks and numbers on the gauge, but they were next to each other. It wasn't clear if the hashmarks corresponded with the numbers, or if there was a 5 MPH difference between the numbers and the hashmarks. I asked the AMC salesman, and he didn't have an answer. I figured if AMC screwed up the speedometer that bad, they probably screwed up a lot of other things.

My last loaner BMW had the not-round virtual gauges. I guess that they're part of the "live cockpit," that includes a HUD which has a digital speed display. It seems like BMW's gone "American Mid-Century" on their optional instrument cluster, maybe with the belief that you'll be reading the digital displays instead.

As out of my "outcome manipulation games," I run the tanks in our cars down to between one and 0.5 gallons of gas left. I can do this because the land is flat here in Bubba County, Floriduh. I reset my MPG display and trip odometer when I fill up. From that, I can calculate the fuel burned since fill-up. My 535i's actual MPG is about 0.5% less than the displayed MPG. Frau Putzer's X3's actual MPG is about 2% less. I factor those into my fuel burn calculations.


----------



## Sandrine (Feb 19, 2021)

luigi524td said:


> This technique is one I've used for as long as the cars I've owned had fuel / gas "reserve" warning lights ... When relatively new to the vehicle, starting with a full tank, drive the vehicle until the low-fuel/reserve warning light comes on. [It helps to stick close to home as the tank nears that low-level - so you're not stranded far from familiar turf!]
> As soon as possible, and to permit a more accurate tell-tale measurement, fill the tank - making note of the number of gallons/liters it took to fill up. Subtract the gallons-to-fill from the tank capacity as noted in your vehicle specification / manual.
> 
> The difference = the number of gallons in the reserve portion as triggered by the low-fuel warning.
> Note: This is ONLY AN APPROXIMATION. Generally it's not a good ideal to run the tank that low. And, while miles-to-empty based in iDrive for example is ONLY AN APPROXIMATION it'll give you a good idea of the driving cushion you'll have before you dial road-assistance ;-)


Thanks for the information, keep sharing this type of info

MyGroundBiz.com


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

luigi524td said:


> This technique is one I've used for as long as the cars I've owned had fuel / gas "reserve" warning lights ... When relatively new to the vehicle, starting with a full tank, drive the vehicle until the low-fuel/reserve warning light comes on. [It helps to stick close to home as the tank nears that low-level - so you're not stranded far from familiar turf!]
> As soon as possible, and to permit a more accurate tell-tale measurement, fill the tank - making note of the number of gallons/liters it took to fill up. Subtract the gallons-to-fill from the tank capacity as noted in your vehicle specification / manual.
> 
> The difference = the number of gallons in the reserve portion as triggered by the low-fuel warning.
> Note: This is ONLY AN APPROXIMATION. Generally it's not a good ideal to run the tank that low. And, while miles-to-empty based in iDrive for example is ONLY AN APPROXIMATION it'll give you a good idea of the driving cushion you'll have before you dial road-assistance ;-)


This is what I do with my cars.

Also pay attention to the technique used when the tank gets full and the pump clicks off. Do you stop after the first time the pump clicks off or do you try to add any more fuel to top it off or to get to an even dollar value on the pump? I've heard it's bad to top off a gasoline vehicle all the way to liquid at the top of the filler neck. With a diesel vehicle, this is a non-issue due to diesel's very low volatility and no evap system to worry about. I always top my diesel vehicles off to liquid at the top of the filler neck after waiting for the foam to settle.

Since I'm driving a 535dx, it doesn't have a GAS gauge.  It has a DIESEL gauge instead.


----------



## tinallen (10 mo ago)

Hondamoped said:


> Interesting design(flaw?). Can you tell how much gas is left? Other than the mileage. 2021 x5.


I am also facing the same issues and looking for a proper guidance.Maybe someone will help me as well. Thank you 
McDVOICE


----------



## livetheorangelife.pi (6 mo ago)

You can use this portal with MyTHDHR, which has been built specifically for Home Depot workers, from the Friends LiveTheOrangeLife site for your employees. Economic gains might be reaped immediately by way of the web portal. Employees must use the official website, which is extremely user-friendly.


----------



## skypaycard (2 mo ago)

Users may avoid long wait times, money order fees, and snail mail by paying their bills online using a debit or prepaid card.
Skylight One Card


----------



## paygonline (2 mo ago)

Observe how the pump is operated when the tank is full and the pump clicks off. Do you stop adding fuel after the pump clicks off the first time, or do you keep trying to top it off or bring the pump's price down to even? According to what I've heard, filling up a gasoline vehicle all the way to the liquid level at the filler neck is bad. Since diesel has a very low volatility and no evap system, this is not a problem with a diesel vehicle. I always wait for the foam to settle before topping off my diesel vehicles with liquid to the top of the filler neck.

PayGOnline Login


----------

